# EZ Detail-Brush : RIP :(



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

MY EZ brush died over the weekend, gutted. Certainly happy with its cleaning abilities, but over time and many uses, it's just gone weak at the handle; snapped.

Can anyone recommend an equivalent that will last?

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mine did the exact same last weekend, but after over a year of use of many many cars I dont see a big issue, so just ordered another from the GB 

I really dont need it to bend at the handle, so may sleeve it with something this time to prevent flex there when i dont want it to....


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I really dont need it to bend at the handle, so may sleeve it with something this time to prevent flex there when i dont want it to....


This is what I was thinking.. How would be the best way to go about doing this?!

I actually leant the brush to a neighbour, I saw him struggling with his wheels, "here, try this!" It came back at a right-angle from the hande. *eek* I also lost the rubber cap off the top.. nightmare


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mine has always flexed at that point and I've never seen the need, as its the bristles that I bend.

I might try some gaffer tape or similar and will have a rummage in the garage for something. Will let you know if I find a solution


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.autorae-chem.com/flexible-wheel-rim-brush-89-p.asp

Here's a cracking wheel brush

http://www.autorae-chem.com/long-wheel-brush-418-p.asp

and this brush is a cracker too

in fact all the vikan ones are


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks all.. I'll look into the Vikan brushes, I've certainly seen it once or twice being used on here...

I have a big job on tomorrow, however I'm hoping to get the wheels off so the EZ-Detail won't be missed that greatly. 

I'm sure I've got a few pennies saved up on the CYC points sytem now, will see if I can stretch to buy a new piece!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

honeslty would just get another ez brush will stryglle to find another brush that will last you longer than that did


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

don't you guys get spattered with dirty brake dust water when you pull the ez brush out of the wheels?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

haxbyscoobs said:


> http://www.autorae-chem.com/flexible-wheel-rim-brush-89-p.asp
> 
> Here's a cracking wheel brush
> 
> ...


I have the long flexible one - cracking bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

The Race Glaze XL may be worth a look :thumb:


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

As long as you pull it back slowly you shouldn't get too dirty :wave:



Luke667 said:


> don't you guys get spattered with dirty brake dust water when you pull the ez brush out of the wheels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

fbi3000 said:


> As long as you pull it back slowly you shouldn't get too dirty :wave:


Or spin it in a circular motion as you withdraw it, stops you getting specks on you :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yeh if your carefull and lift the brush so the bottom doesnt spring back on the alloy it isnt to bad. I get dirty whatever so doesnt really make much difference lol.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

yeh ended up a manky billberry brake dust mess when i used it for the first time


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> mine has always flexed at that point and I've never seen the need, as its the bristles that I bend.
> 
> I might try some gaffer tape or similar and will have a rummage in the garage for something. Will let you know if I find a solution


You could allways wind some bare copper wire around it then the gaffer tape to prevevent any scraching


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I know this is a little off topic, but where is the cheapest place to buy a swissvax brush?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my new one arrived yesterday but i realised the wek point is actually exactly where the wooden handle joins the main stem, so as they are very different diameters I dont see a way to wrap it to stop it bending? As long as my next one lasts a year I'll be happy 

Hopefully the new BH foaming wheel cleaner will become available and brushes will be MUCH less important


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Problem with the Vikan brushes is that they are twined metal, so you stand a chance of scratching with them. Far better, imvho, to go with something that's plastic underneath the bristles.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I had my third EZ snap on my last week, tut.

Damon, don't suppose you ever found a solution to supporting the stem at all?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nope - TBH I domnt really use mine very often any more. Use cloths, thin sponges and some different Vikan brushes more...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

iv had 3 ez snap on me now,for the money they cost should be ALOT stronger imo.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> Problem with the Vikan brushes is that they are twined metal, so you stand a chance of scratching with them. Far better, imvho, to go with something that's plastic underneath the bristles.


They have a protective cover over some of the Vikan brushes but you are quite right, cos if you hit the calipers a few times the protective layer exposes the metal.:thumb:


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

What about the Daytona brush?

Anyone tried it yet?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

Wizard said:


> What about the Daytona brush?
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


I have used it several times, and I think it's a very neat brush. IMO, I just wished the bristles were a little stronger, so it could tackle the dirt a little better, but I think the bristles were made that soft to avoid scratching the wheels.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

OK I havent tried them all. But im probably getting near a years use out of my EZ brush. I would happily buy another.

I think all of those style of brushes are flawed. Water and flexbile metal is going to take its toll on the shaft.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

> Hopefully the new BH foaming wheel cleaner will become available and brushes will be MUCH less important


 - 9 months after this post and still waiting!

I don't use my EZ brush that often - reason why is I normally wash my wheels first and use a couple of inches of water in a bucket. The EZ brush is so long you need a very full bucket of water in order to be able to rinse the brush, which seems a bit of a waste... I wouldn't then use the rest of the bucket to wash my car if I'd started on the wheels first.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Think I need a new brush....

My Megs Gold Class died on Sunday! I noticed a few weeks ago it was becoming very loose and a bit flimsy. Cleaned one of my brothers wheels with it, passed it him to clean another and then "snap", it died

Only got it about Oct/Nov aswell!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have one of these Vikans;










Not bad at all to be fair. I think it all depends on the design of the wheel though really.

-Chris


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris - did it reach to the back of the RS4's shown in picture??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I can't stand the EZ brush, I have one of those vikans, much better, but the EZ will be more suitable for certain wheels


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

reading through this thread, the one thing that springs out to me "apart from the brush's ability to clean" and fragility, is that if you "lend" someone your tools they always seem to break them!!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I use Vikan brushes and have been for the last 3 years without any problems.

eBay is a great source for these style of brushes


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

DPN said:


> I use Vikan brushes and have been for the last 3 years without any problems.
> 
> eBay is a great source for these style of brushes


As well as car care direct where I got mine from


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I purchased one of these - it's the most over-hyped biggest waste of seventeen quid that I can think of.

Weak and has absolutely no actual scrubbing/cleaning ability unless you're presumably using brick acid or something requiring very little agitation to shift grime.

Buy a Vikan.


----------

